# "Max" (5/29/2009-2/11/2011)



## targetsmom (Feb 14, 2011)

Last Friday Max (OTM Maximum Firepower) lost his long battle with ulcers & colic. We did everything we could short of a second colic surgery. The cold weather and snow storms did not help.

In his short life Max did so much for us..

- Arriving just 5 days after we were going to quit breeding (he was our first live foal in 3 years of trying) Max convinced us not to give up.

- Max showed us what our breeding program could produce and that, as novices, we could compete with the very best. Thanks to all of you who helped!!

- Those who met him knew Max was much more than just a pretty face - he was the total package of conformation, movement and a sweet and loving personality. Through all his months of treatment I could give him his frequent medication without even putting a halter on him.

- Max entertained us constantly with his antics - especially playing with his hula hoop.

- Through Max, I got to meet many wonderful people in person or electronically that I would not otherwise have met.

- And through Max's experience with ulcers and all the help I received from forum members, my vet and I were both educated! Maybe this information will help someone else.

RIP Max...You will be sorely missed... (often-posted pic at 4 days)Other pics in avatar.


----------



## little lady (Feb 14, 2011)

((hugs))


----------



## Jill (Feb 14, 2011)

I am so sorry!!! He was such a beautiful horse and important for many reasons. I'm very sorry!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Feb 14, 2011)

I am so truly sorry for your loss of Max...I have been following all your post on him since I joined LB. He was a beautiful boy. ((Hugs)) to you.


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 14, 2011)

OH MY LORD, I AM SO SORRY!!!!! My heart goes out to you. I know you were such a proud mini mom. It has certainly been an unfair road for you and yours. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh my god I am so very sorry. He was such a great horse and I am sure he will be dearly missed by all. Rest in peace handsome man.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 14, 2011)

*{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} So Sorry for your loss.*


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 14, 2011)

OH No No No No..... I am heartbroken for you, and all your extremely loving efforts to help him. He had such a fantastic home and he could not have asked for more. Please know, that he touched the forum members hearts with his beauty and fight. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 14, 2011)

NOO That is awful! He was so handsome. I am so sorry!!!


----------



## Becky (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh no! I am so sorry...


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 14, 2011)

So sorry! RIP Max. Try and take comfort that he isn't in pain anymore. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 14, 2011)

Im so sorry. Max was beautiful, one of my forum favorites.


----------



## Shortpig (Feb 14, 2011)

What a beautiful example of the miniature horse you have lost. He will always be with you in spirit I'm sure. Now with wings he plays at the rainbow [email protected]


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry....


----------



## Eagle (Feb 14, 2011)

I am so very very sorry. (((Hugs)))


----------



## sedeh (Feb 14, 2011)

Mary I was so heartbroken when I saw this on Facebook and I still don't have any words that will take away the pain. You put your whole heart into this special little horse and now I know it must be broken. Max was such a nice horse and I'm so sorry you lost him.



{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## MountainMeadows (Feb 14, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, words cannot express the pain that we feel when we lose one of our special fur kids.

((( Hugs )))

Stacy


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Max, he was a truly outstanding horse!


----------



## bfogg (Feb 14, 2011)

What a pretty boy. I am so sorry for your awful loss. He was a wonderful example of a miniature horse in all ways.

He will be a beautiful angel horse.

I wished I had some magic words to ease your pain, I am so sorry.





Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 14, 2011)

No, no, no, no, no!



This is just heartbreaking Mary. I'm sure you are devastated. And although nobody can say for sure, I thought Max was really going to make a mark in the miniature industry that we'd all look back on and say "I remember when that little tike was born..."

You tried so hard and did so much for him. And in turn he brought you so much joy! What a stunning horse he was - just the picture of balance and perfection. I'm just stunned at this news. Godspeed Max



You were loved and admired by many.

No, no, no, no, no!



This is just heartbreaking Mary. I'm sure you are devastated. And although nobody can say for sure, I thought Max was really going to make a mark in the miniature industry that we'd all look back on and say "I remember when that little tike was born..."

You tried so hard and did so much for him. And in turn he brought you so much joy! What a stunning horse he was - just the picture of balance and perfection. I'm just stunned at this news. Godspeed Max



You were loved and admired by many.


----------



## Genie (Feb 14, 2011)

So sorry about your loss. He was gorgeous. You have our deepest sympathy.


----------



## Mona (Feb 14, 2011)

OMG, I am so very sorry for your loss of Max. I remember that VERY handsome little fellow and how I was so taken with his photo when you posted about his birth. I thought he was a gorgeous little boy right from "Day 1".




I also remember how disappointing your breeding program had been for you and how he was what you needed to get you back on track, to keep you going and not give up. Maybe his short life here on earth was just someone's way of ensuring you continued on. Again, I am sooooo very sorry for your loss. I know how special he was to you. (((((HUGS))))


----------



## sundaymom (Feb 14, 2011)

I felt such hurt for you this morning, when I read this. I have followed MAx's progress on here and like you said, learned so much through his thread. Please know everyone on here that has loved and lost animals feel compasion for you at this time.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Feb 14, 2011)

_I'm terribly sorry for your loss...._


----------



## PaintNminis (Feb 14, 2011)

Omgosh I am SOOOO Sorry











I was a Huge Max Fan (((Hugs)))


----------



## wingnut (Feb 14, 2011)

I am so broken hearted to hear this. He was one of my favorite "boys" on the board. The struggles you've been through together are just not fair.





I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 14, 2011)

Sending sympathy and understanding, so sorry!


----------



## Seashells (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm sorry to learn about Max. He really seemed very special. In fact, since he was a foal, I admired his online photos whenever they popped up...something about him stood out...just a neat little guy. Very sad news.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh No!My heart just dropped when I read the heading of this thread. I read your update not so long ago and was happy to hear he was so improved. How heartbreaking to loose that beautiful boy after all you and he struggled thro. My deepest and most heartfelt sympathy goes out to you.


----------



## chandab (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Max was one of my favorites forum foals, and oh so cute.


----------



## Loess Hills (Feb 14, 2011)

So very, very sorry about Max. I feel as if I knew him from your pictures and postings since his birth. I wish you the time you need to heal, as well as, memories, of the good times, that will last forever.


----------



## LindaL (Feb 14, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## LAminiatures (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh Mary, so very sorry for your loss. It's just heartbreaking to have to make that decision whit one of your babies. I know Max was your pride and joy as he was so perfect! So so sorry!


----------



## Relic (Feb 14, 2011)

So very sad...l'm sure you are hurting something awful.


----------



## Eohippus (Feb 14, 2011)

So sorry for your loss :'( He was a beautiful little horse and will be missed


----------



## REO (Feb 14, 2011)

When you told me in your PM last week that you'd just lost him an hours ago, I felt like I'd been punched in the chest. I can't imagine your pain. After all you'd been through to have a live foal and then to get SUCH a BEAUTY!!! And then fighting so hard to keep him, only to finally lose him. That's not fair





I'm so deeply sorry you lost you gorgeous, beloved Max.





So sorry!!!


----------



## Riverdance (Feb 14, 2011)

I am so so sorry. He was a pretty boy.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Feb 14, 2011)

I am so very sorry for you


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Feb 14, 2011)

I am so sorry! I know how hard you worked to do all you could to help Max, he was special. Sending lots of hugs.


----------



## topnotchminis (Feb 14, 2011)

O my gosh I am so sorry he was a stunning horse.


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Feb 14, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost max. He was truly a gorgeous colt.


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh my, I am so very sorry. Your boy was stunning and I still remember the day I saw him across the arena in Springfield, Ohio. I recognized him from your avatar. I pointed him out to my daughter and we thought he was one sharp looking colt. Again, my deepest condolences.


----------



## [email protected] River (Feb 14, 2011)

Mary and Gary,

I am so sorry for the loss of Max. It is still a shock. I want to Thank you for allowing me to be part of his life..... He was a fun horse to work with and a quick learner.... Mary, You have grown as an exhibitor and gained confidence with Max's help. I am so honored that you allowed me to co-own him with you.

I was looking back through all the pictures of him today, from the registration photos, to the monthly visits with your camera, to the first horse show and our photo day here, to your Supreme Halter title in Maine..... He made it easy to take good pictures, natural beauty.
















Rest in Peace, Max....


----------



## Watcheye (Feb 14, 2011)

I was devastated to read this... I really admired your little Max.



So sorry...


----------



## candycar (Feb 14, 2011)

He really was a very handsom and special boy. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm so very sorry you lost your beautiful, beautiful boy - life just isn't fair at times. He was so very special right from the moment of his birth.

Sending heartfelt sympathy and hugs to you all.

Anna


----------



## supaspot (Feb 14, 2011)

I remember the first time I saw his pic on this forum , his beauty blew me away , he was outstanding , he was one of my favourites minis ever , we see beautiful minis everyday but the special ones stay in our hearts forever , I cant imagine how you feel but I hope it helps you to know that Max will never be forgotten

so very sorry for your loss


----------



## wrs (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I like many others remember his birth announcement. He was my favorite forum foal that year. RIP Max you will be missed.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 14, 2011)

Mary, I am so saddened to read this. He was a gorgeous little man. You did your very best for him. I am so sorry for your loss.






Angie


----------



## normajeanbaker (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. It's never easy to lose one, but it's that much more tough to lose such a special one. I'm so sorry you have to deal with what I consider to be the hardest part of owning a horse. It's not the bills or the work that is the hardest part. It's letting one go who has your heart. I'm so sorry....

~Jen~


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm new to the forum so I am not acquainted with the story of your boy but I can feel your pain and loss in your words. I appreciate that you shared it so that others could benefit from your experience - and I am so very sorry for your loss.





He was stunning.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 14, 2011)

What a precious beautiful soul. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 14, 2011)

Mary, I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your special boy



He truthfully was a stunning little guy with a great personality (from what I can tell from your posts about him



). You did everything you could to give him the best life no matter how short it was and when he passed her was in a wonderful loving home.

My deepest condolences.

Dan.

Mary, I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your special boy



He truthfully was a stunning little guy with a great personality (from what I can tell from your posts about him



). You did everything you could to give him the best life no matter how short it was and when he passed her was in a wonderful loving home.

My deepest condolences.

Dan.


----------



## jsites (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm so very sorry to hear you lost Max. I know how special he was to you and can't imagine how you feel right now. You did an amazing job taking care of him. You were both lucky to have each other. Many hugs!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Feb 14, 2011)

im so sorry


----------



## 3EagleFarm (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh NO!!!!

I can't believe it!





Mary, I am heartbroken for you! I met you and Max last summer. I remember how proud you were of Max here in Maine.

{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to you!

RIP Max!


----------



## weebiscuit (Feb 14, 2011)

targetsmom said:


> Last Friday Max (OTM Maximum Firepower) lost his long battle with ulcers & colic.


I am so, so sorry! I don't know you personally, but you are another "horse mom" like myself, and I know how devastating it would be for me to lose one of my beloved little minis.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss! He was a beautiful horse


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 14, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 14, 2011)

I did this up and sent it to Mary, she also gave me permission to post it here. Max has always been a favorite of mine and I think its quite obvious he was a favorite of many others. Tho I never met him nor his owners, it's easy to see he was truly a special, one of a kind horse.
​


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 14, 2011)

OMG I'm so sorry Mary

He was a gorgeous foal who grew into a handsome guy

I'm sure you must be devastated

He took you for a wonderful ride while he had too short of a time to share with you. He was so lucky to have such a loving home.

again I'm so sorry






Lori


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 14, 2011)

Im so sorry to hear the loss of Max. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## ohmt (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh not sweet little Max





What a beautiful, beautiful horse he was, inside and out. And what an amazing friend he had in you, that you took care of him so well throughout everything.

A very big HUG from me. Thinking of you, and thinking of Max. He's in a better place, free of pain.


----------



## Marty (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh no Mary I cannot believe Max is gone. I never expected to come here and see this. I'm in shock. I am so sorry I cannot even express how sad I am. I have you in my thoughts and sending you the biggest hugs I possibly can



.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 15, 2011)

I am so so sorry to hear about your terrible loss. I will always remember Max's stunning foal pictures and following him as he matured. I really thought he was going to be another forum legend; how devastating that he should go so soon. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mary, I cannot begin to express my sorrow at this news. Max was far too young! You gave him every bit of care and devotion possible, loving him and going above and beyond to care for him as not many other people would have. You are a true horsewoman and my heart sorrows that this was the outcome to such a difficult but promising story. Max was, and always will be, a forum favorite. Prayers for you and that peace finds your aching heart.

Leia


----------



## Leeana (Feb 15, 2011)

This is so upsetting to hear, I always thought he was a beautiful colt! I'm so sorry


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh Mary, I am so, so sorry for your loss of Max. He was truly an example of what a miniature horse should be!

Ulcers are a horrible thing, and anyone who has dealt with a horse with chronic ulcers knows the frustration and heartache.

You did so much to try to make him comfortable and gave him such a good life.

My heart hurts for you!

Julie


----------



## rcfarm (Feb 15, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Max



He will be remembered here on this forum. RIP MAX


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 15, 2011)

Gosh, I am just overwhelmed by the responses on here and Facebook. Max clearly affected a lot of people in his too-brief life. Thank you all for your touching replies - they are helping.

I know you have seen plenty of photos of our boy, but there are lots more and we will be doing a photo tribute to Max on our website. I thought I would add one recent photo here - just our boy in his stall during a snowstorm.


----------



## minie812 (Feb 15, 2011)

I remember how proud you were of Max. He was so beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Woodland Acres Farm (Feb 15, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss.



I remember seeing his picture posted as a foal and thinking to myself, Wow! he is amazing! There are no words to take away the pain... only the memories that can still make us smile. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## ShaunaL (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this... what an amazing colt he was. I'm praying for peace for you and everyone that loved him.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Feb 15, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## TuffyLynn (Feb 15, 2011)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> I did this up and sent it to Mary, she also gave me permission to post it here. Max has always been a favorite of mine and I think its quite obvious he was a favorite of many others. Tho I never met him nor his owners, it's easy to see he was truly a special, one of a kind horse.
> ​


What a lovely thing for you to do <3 Mary and Gary are some of the nicest caring people out there !

My heart is so heavy for them..continued prayers


----------



## uwharrie (Feb 15, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of his passing.


----------



## ErikaS. (Feb 15, 2011)

I, too, remember seeing his picture as a foal and thinking "Wow!" I am so sorry he passed.





I thought he was so amazingly put together that I hope you have been able to breed more like him. (If you don't mind me saying so.)


----------



## Connie P (Feb 16, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Max was certainly a beautiful boy.


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Feb 16, 2011)

So VERY sorry about losing your beautiful boy, Bless his heart & yours, may it bring you comfort to know he is no longer hurting anymore and you did everything you could....I'm sorry...


----------

